# Crappie minnows?



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have always used fatheads for bait but was wondering how the inland lake crappies would like Emerald shiners? Anyone ever use them for crappie?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have found that Emerald's will outfish Fatheads. Same holds true for Saugeyes as well based on my experience.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

They are just so tough to keep alive. Do you think the salted ones would work?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I have seen some guys use them on ladue and they worked pretty well for the crappies


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have used the salties and caught crappie. They do work.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I've caught a lot of crappie on shiners. Like previous post said, it's usually a matter of keeping them alive. They die quick once on the hook.


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

All minnows are easier kept alive in water about 42 degrees and if you still have problems you can change the water daily.. They will live longer even on the hook. We keep them alive by setting the whole bucket in the fridge. Luckily my wife loves to fish. I'm not sure how this will work for emerald shiners, but I have kept them for several days in the past doing this...


----------



## bigdamram (Apr 15, 2009)

This is all new to my ears. All i've ever known was crappie minnows, or bass minnows, i've never heard of emeralds or fatheads.... Specific place to get them at or do they just not call them that around here?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

emralds are from lake erie, fatheads are the minnows you have been using.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

I used emeralds and boy they died fast. With a bobber and jig head though they still had some movement. caught a 12 inch crappie on a minnow that had been dead for about 5 minutes.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have kept Emeralds alive for three weeks in my garage. I use a 28 quart cooler with de-chlorinized water and provide adequate aeration. Feed the shiners each day with low cost goldfish flakes and change the water when it starts to lose clarity. I keep four large soda bottles frozen and two are added each day to keep the water cold. Whan I no longer need live shiners in the Spring, I treat the rest with Brine & Bite and freeze them. Doesn't matter to me if I am using dead or live shiners once the early Spring crappie bite is over as the treated work just fine.


----------

